# Howdy just joined!!!



## flig09 (Dec 11, 2009)

I live about 100 miles south of st. louis near Cape Girardeau, Mo. I just started getting into all the lighting business. i do run alot of sound equipment though. just thought i let some people know who i am!!!


----------



## ruinexplorer (Dec 11, 2009)

Welcome to the Booth. I know it's on the other side of the state, but USITT will be in Kansas City this year. You might want to check it out. If you haven't done so already, get acquainted with the Wiki and the search function, they will help you immensely.


----------

